# Software > OpenWrt >  προβλημα με openwrt

## todes

Εχω ένα Linksys wrt54g v2 του περασα openwrt και δεν μπορω να μπω στο GUI (ειναι ποιο βολικό για μενα)θελω αλαξω το firmware σε dd-wrt , εψαξα να το κανω απο command line αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω, οποιος ξερει πως γινετε περιμενω.

Ευχαριστώ

----------

